# Drop shipping



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Has anyone done it for anything? What are the ins and outs of it.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I've looked into it before. 

Think of three items you'd like to sell.
find out how much to can _buy_ them for.
now check eBay and see how much they _sell _for.

A lot of UK based suppliers will make you pay before you can get prices.
Only worth doing with items over £20 IMO.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Its a right pain in the backside for us.

We sell to the public, but get loads of people selling our products on ebay/amazon and the rest, so they make a few quid and then we get the phone calls complaining that the
end customer paid more than what is on the invoice that gets sent out. We have special terms with our suppliers that we wont sell to third parties in order to get the lower prices to pass on to our customers, so we have to try to stop this as much as we can.

THEN (and I`m not accusing you of this, but it happens), the scum bag selling on ebay has used stolen credit card details, so we then end up getting a charge back from the card companies, so we loose the cost of the item, shipping, and the actual item itself.

Nightmare for us.


----------

